# problems with new format.



## Jeff G. (Feb 18, 2009)

The new forum screws up A LOT. 
I go back to make a spell change and it locks out any additional typing.. 

Occasionally I get a not authorized to view...  

I just don't get it.. if it wasn't broke.. why fix it.


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought it was my computer, but now I see it must be the site. I had the same issue where I went to change a misspelled word and it locked me out. I could not type anything or move the cursor at all.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, if GB is having problems, we're all in trouble.


----------



## TomW (Feb 18, 2009)

Apologies if already addressed, but NOT showing "who's online" makes me feel like I'm visiting a site run by, and updated by bots.

Tom


----------



## Janet H (Feb 18, 2009)

Currently you can see that list on this page
But the comment is a good one...adding it to the list now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeff, I think Andy is working on things now so there may be an issue here and there with how the site works.  There's no other way to do this than to just do it.  Errors/issues will be encountered.  They will be fixed ASAP I'm sure.


----------

